# Ähnliches Spiel wie Empire Earth?



## FreaksLikeMe (28. September 2012)

*Ähnliches Spiel wie Empire Earth?*

Moin,

ich hab in letzter Zeit echt lust auf ein gutes Strategie Spiel. Am besten hat mir damals Empire Earth gefallen, aber das ist mir zu altbacken  Gibt es ein "einigermaßen" aktuelles Game was EE (/age of empires) sehr nahe kommt?
Also mit weiterentwicklung etc.? 

C&C3 hat mir auch noch recht gut gefallen, war aber schon ein wenig zu spacig ^^

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## bludi007 (28. September 2012)

Empire Earth war schon cool. Rise of Nations fällt mir noch ein, das ist aber auch schon Uralt. Wie wäre es mit Anno 2070? Ich weis, es ist nicht so wie EE. Vlei noch Rome ...?


----------



## Blizzard0815 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Ähnliches Spiel wie Empire Earth?*

Strategiespiele mit Zeitalteraufstiegen scheinen aus der Mode gekommen zu sein.

Ich für meinen Teil kann dir Anno 1404, die komplette Total War-Reihe, Age of Empires 2/3 und das bereits angesprochene Rise of Nations empfehlen.

Irgendjemand könnte wieder mal ein Spiel im Stil von Empire Earth rausbringen. Das Spiel hat mir immer irre viel Spass gemacht. Auch im LAN war es
ein Kracher, man konnte es sich gegenseitig richtig dreckig geben .


----------



## -Atlanter- (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ähnliches Spiel wie Empire Earth?*

Ein neues Spiel welches mehrere Epochen umfasst und ähnlich zu Empire Earth ist, ist mir nicht bekannt aber vielleicht wäre ja hier was für dich dabei:

Die Annoserie (Beispielsweise Anno 1404) bietet zwar innerhalb eines Endlosspiels eine große Menge an Weiterentwicklung in Form von Zivilistationsstufen, aber im Gegensatz zu EmpireEarth handelt es sich um Anno um eine Aufbaustrategie welche nicht zwingend kriegerisch ist. Also was ganz anderes als Empire Earth, aber trotzdem ein tolles Spiel.

Wie wäre es vielleicht mit Supreme Commander? Es bietet zwar keine Epochen, aber bei Teil 1 zumindest Weiterentwicklung in Form von Technikleveln. Der 1. Teil spielt sich im Vergleich zu anderen Strategiespielen ziemlich langsam aufgrund der langen Strecken und der gigantischen Kartenfläche; bietet allerdings auch viele strategische Möglichkeiten.

Dann gibts noch Empire Earth 2 & 3. Allerdings war das 2er (in meinen Augen) deutlich schlechter als Teil 1. Teil 3 war angeblich, laut diversen Testes, noch schlechter als Teil 2. Also nicht empfehlenswert. Das sollte man nicht kaufen.

Eventuell wäre Command & Conquer: Generäle einen Blick wert, wenn dir C&C 3 gefällt. Etwas weniger futuristisch, ein bisschen älter(2003), aber auf keinen Fall schlechter, abgesehen von der Story/Präsentation, im Vergleich zu C&C 3. 
Dann gäbe es auch noch Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3: Es bietet ein anderes, etwas abgedrehteres Setting als C&C 3 und Kampf zu Wasser. Im Gegensatz zu anderen C&Cs ist die Kampange hier auf Coop ausgelegt.
C&C 4 ist auf keinen Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ähnliches Spiel wie Empire Earth?*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob so dein Ding ist aber ich werf mal Civilization 5 in die Runde, geht zwar nicht wirklich in Richtung AOE aber macht jede menge Spaß

mfg


----------

